# Kingsford Sierra



## button (Jul 10, 2011)

My wife bought me one for Fathers day and I'm trying to get used to it. I'm having trouble regulating the heat some but maybe after a while I'll get it down. Smoked some rib last week-end and doing the same today. Last week they were not as tender as I would like but were good anyway. I used the 3-2-1- method I read about. Kind of new to smoking, have had Brinkman in the past with no problems. Kind of confused as to why I'm having troubles now. Anyone have any ideas? I'll let you know how they turn out today.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Not familiar with your smoker, but if you don't have one I would get a good reliable thermometer to monitor the smoker temps. and the meat temp. Although we do ribs by time, it's the only meat we smoke by time not temp. Good luck this time around & let us know how your ribs turn out with pics of course.


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## sdjwm001 (Jul 18, 2011)

I also have recently gotten this grill\smoker.  Grill part has been great, and I tried using it as a smoker this weekend.  Results were about the same as you mentioned, had trouble getting the heat up to the 250 level and maintaining it.  No matter how much charcoal I added, it didn't seem to want to circulate into the barrel.  There was NO airflow on the day I tried it, so could that have been a problem?  And it seemed like I had to add ALOT of charcoal; went thru alot more than I thought I would.  The thermometer seemed to be on the money as I put another one in the grill and they were very close in their readings.  Struggled to smoke 2 racks of ribs for 3 hours before pulling them and finishing them in the oven.  Has anyone had any luck with this model?  What are the tricks to it, or any tricks in general using a horizontal barrel smoker?

THanks
Jason


----------



## michael ark (Jul 18, 2011)

Some picture of what your working with will help us see how we can help.


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Pics and more details would help. Does it have a side fire box? Is it sealed up so all the heat doesn't escape? What kind of charcoal are you using? Is your exhaust running wide open? Are you using a charcoal basket? There are many reasons why it's not getting hot enough.


----------



## daddydon (Jul 18, 2011)

here is a link to one......I think

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_230272_-1?N=578824977


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Firebox looks a little small. That could have something to do with low heat output.


----------



## rpg421 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am have trouble getting and maintaining the temperature of 225 t0 250.  Did you get any good suggestions?


----------



## roller (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome glad that you have joined us here at SMF !


----------



## aggiemav (Dec 27, 2011)

I just got the same smoker from my in-laws. It's a great smoker for a beginner like me, but the metal is only average and there are some pesky leaks in the main barrel. All i did was go get a stove gasket kit from lowes and put it on the inside of the lid and it sealed the leaks nicely. Also I put bricks on the handle and top of the SFB to help it shut more. I am keeping my temp between 225-250 with no problems now.


----------



## rpg421 (Dec 28, 2011)

You may have solved your problem, here is what I did that made a big difference maintaining the desird temperature.  First I am sure that this made in China product has never been used by the US distributior--Rankam or by Kingsford.  If they had used it, they would not put thier name on the product.  As we have it, lets make it work.  The first thing that I noticed was that the ashes quickly incased the hot brickets and reduced the heating in the fire box.  So, I increased the distance between the pan and the grill grate to 1 3/4 inches by cutting metal and using small copper tubbing to allow for an small pan that catches the ash and can be removed and emptied. Second I got some over door gasket for a wood stove from Home Depot and glued it around lip of the bottom portion of the barrel to better seal that joint.  Inaddition I initially put a few hot briquets in the barrel of the smoker just to get it up to temperature.  These enhancement have help me, hope it helps you also.  Pleasant smoking to you!


----------



## rono1749 (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got this smoker, still in the box and replacing one similar, got it as a Christmas gift. But quite honestly charcoal alone does not get hot enough to bring the temp up by itself from the fire box. You need to add wood in that fire box and control the heat by air flow. Here in Michigan Apple wood is popular, but most hard woods like oak, or maple, in Texas misquite or Hickory would also produce a good smoke flavor and adequate heat temp. The trick to a tender meat, smoke your meat for an hour or two and then pull the meat, wrap it in tin foil and continue to cook until tender and juicy. The rest of the art of smoking and taste is learned by experimenting with marinades, smoke time and patience(cold beer) I also will place tin pans in the bottom of the cooking chamber and fill with water to add moisture and catch grease. Figure a couple hours of smoke time at 225 and depending on size of what you are cooking, 2  or more hours in the foil. Nothing smells better than the smell of applewood coming off from that smoker. Maintain temp...

Looking at the this in the box I am some what nervous about the size of the fire box. If you want a great charcoal smoked flavor, my favorite  grill is the small weber grill. Chicken thighs.. Awesome, but smoking. Brisket has to be done using wood.


----------

